# FreeRIDErs!



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Mar 13, 2015)

Has anybody here read any of the stories in Shifti's _FreeRIDErs_ setting?  If so, what did you think of the story or stories that you read?  If not, I'll still be here when you get back.  I'd say what I like about the series, but then I'd be giving out free spoilers, which is something I'm not sure I want to do.


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Mar 15, 2015)

Oops, I guess I didn't see the 'Recommended Reading' thread before I posted this!  I'll post something over there, too, but maybe more in-depth discussion about the series could go here so as to not de-rail that other threadâ€¦?


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Mar 29, 2015)

OK, I just added _FreeRIDErs_ to this forum's 'Recommended Reading' thread yesterday evening along with a couple of other things, so go check that post out if you like.  After that, this thread will still be available for discussion about the series, and we can create new threads for the other series I recommended if we need to.


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Apr 1, 2015)

Aw, don't tell me _nobody_ likes it!


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmmm…anybody who noticed this thread's probably still reading the series, aren't they?  Guess this young Padawan'll just have to be a little more patient, I supposeâ€¦


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Jun 27, 2015)

Hmmâ€¦maybe nobody else has replied to this thread because I haven't really made it clear what it's for.  As such, let me shed some light on the subject:  I created this thread so that those FurAffinity Forums users who wanted to have a place to discuss the _FreeRIDErs_ setting and/or any of the stories set in it.  If you're wondering what the series is about, then here's a proofread/edited copy of the setting's on-Shifti overview:



> In the 25th century, scientists and technicians on the distant colony world of Zharus make a startling breakthrough in energy storage and artificial intelligence with the aid of 'qubitite,' a naturally occurring meta-material with remarkable quantum properties.  The creation of true AI springs from quantum simulations of neural networks based on animals' genetic material that expand to take on true sapience.  Matching these 'Reticulated Intelligence' (RI) neural networks with nanotech-composite 'Drive Extender' (DE) transforming robotic bodies produces the RIDE, a metallic animal that can transform itself into a vehicle like a hover-motorcycle, hover-car, or even a _plane_ for larger animals or into an environmentally sealed suit of anthropomorphic-animal body armor that allows the wearer to survive the extreme environments of Zharus's deserts and seas or even outer space.  Combining with such a suit goes beyond merely putting it on, though; it involves elements of physical and neural linkage, and the act of merging with a RIDE in armor mode is called 'Fusing.'  Thanks to "hardlight" technology, RIDEs can even be covered with solid holographic fur that feels real to the touch, and even to the RIDE itself.
> 
> However, due to their animal basis, Fusing with a RIDE can have consequences for the pilot.  In order for them to be neurologically compatible, the pilot has to have physical features similar to those of the RIDE itself, and the RIDE's nanotech innards are designed to grant those changes.  This means that Fusing with RIDEs based on ordinary land mammals will grant the rider at least their ears and tail and sometimes more extreme additions such as their nose, eyes, or fur.
> 
> ...



Let me also note that this setting overview was originally written before Integrates came out of hiding and before the wildcat colony of Totalia was rediscovered.  I have not altered the quoted text except to make it flow a little better.  For those who are wondering how far events have progressed in the setting, the authors are writing stories that explain the conditions that will begin a civil war among the setting's settled worlds.  Anyway, its stories are some _awesome_ reads, so I hope you check them out!


----------



## WhenCatsFoxesandWolvesFly (Mar 15, 2016)

Now that the forums are back online, I'd like to mention that some more stories concerning Totalia have been added to the setting mentioned in this thread.


----------

